# The storm of Dec 6 - anyone push or blow?



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

Where I am we did not get any of the huge storm which hit the east cost this passed weekend. I was hoping to play with my tractor, but alas, the fuel stabilizer I put in the tank is gonna have to work a while longer.

Anyone get to use their tractors to play this weekend? Would love to get your reviews and maybe some pics (assuming your better halves braved the weather to take a shot of you in action).

BW


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Haven't had a chance to try out my Craftsman Blower yet. I put it on my mower about two weeks ago and have been itching to give it a go. 

I plan on going out tonight to throw some snow around. We have lots to practice with (20 inches in my yard. Drifts to 4 ft.) It has gotten warmer here today so we had some melting. I look forward to giving it a run.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Texas*

Being in Houston, it hasn't been an issue. If I am ever in an area that needs it, I would hope the following occurs...

I would push and my wife would blow.


----------

